
Shuttleworth challenges open source to out-pretty Apple - nickb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/23/shuttleworth_apple_challenge/
======
nailer
Shuttleworth has vetoed every attempt to allow non-brown themes as the Ubuntu
default.

